# Got "Karen'd" on a Grubhub order!



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Last night I get a GH offer that was a lot of money for what looked like a pretty short drop off. Usually on GH that means it's either a big tipper or the order is way late. In my market so many GH orders are so late drivers wouldn't take them. I don't care if the money is right but now you can't tell because they stopped posting the original pick up time! LOL, thanks GH.

Big tip or very late? Guess which one! :roflmao: It's a no contact delivery request but as I'm bending down to leave the order "Karen" comes flying out the door ready to give it to me. She starts screaming at me about the food being late.

Her face was all twisted up and red as she yelled. I tried to give her the old "I'm just the driver I have no idea why it's late" but she won't stop yelling long enough for me to get a word in. During her rant I was told:

I'm a disgraceful human being.
How can I sleep nights knowing what poor service I give.
I'm a waste of DNA.
I ruined her day.
People like me shouldn't be allowed to walk the earth.
Those are just the few I can remember! I said to her "Wow, you must have talked to my wife"!

The attempt at humor only infuriated her more and led to another rant. I wish I would have thought to record it but it all happened so fast I didn't think fast enough, that would be a viral video!

I turned and walked away so she followed me down the walk to my car screaming "I'm talking to you don't walk away from me". I told her she seemed like a very nice person (gag) and because I had "Sr. Grubhubber" status I was authorized to refund her the cost of her meal and "put her in the system" for a free dinner voucher, compliments of GH. Delivered and done.

I would hate to be the person on the other end of the phone when her "refund" doesn't come through and she is not "in the system" for a free dinner voucher.

Sorry Sonjay or Rohit, your going to get a taste of what I got! :thumbup:


----------



## DeadHeadDriver (Feb 7, 2020)

^^^^^YES!!! Bravo. Great set-up. 
---service worker's _*A**hole Walk-Off Hand-grenade!*_

Never gets old: How angry customer "Comes To Jesus" and sometimes will even apologize for being a Karen because i just told them i would put in for a full refund of their order and next one will be free when i email customer service.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

I would dumped her food on the ground and left. Not even waste a breath on some like that.

Some houses I won't even walk up the dilapidated steps of their rat hole home, you think I'm gonna get yelled at? lol no


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I would have picked up the food and left. If I ever do deliveries I will make sure I have some kind of video camera recording it. Something like a chest mount Go Pro cheap knock off.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> I would have picked up the food and left. If I ever do deliveries I will make sure I have some kind of video camera recording it. Something like a chest mount Go Pro cheap knock off.


Like water off a ducks back. $18 for 10 minutes of my time is worth the entertainment for me. On GH they don't rate you or leave comments so they can't hurt you so that doesn't bother me in the slightest.

On GH we call them "slop runs". Orders are so late they pay you more to deliver it knowing you are going to an unhappy customer. I once did 5 slop runs in a row. Made $84 for 2 hours work. I'll take it!

Most realize it's not the drivers fault. This lady was over the edge though.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Like water off a ducks back. $18 for 10 minutes of my time is worth the entertainment for me. On GH they don't rate you or leave comments so they can't hurt you so that doesn't bother me in the slightest.
> 
> On GH we call them "slop runs". Orders are so late they pay you more to deliver it knowing you are going to an unhappy customer. I once did 5 slop runs in a row. Made $84 for 2 hours work. I'll take it!
> 
> Most realize it's not the drivers fault. This lady was over the edge though.


She probably knew that too. I suspect a lot of people get food delivery as a way of making themselves feel more important than they really are. And they see berating the staff as one of the side-benefits that gives them that little ego boost.

I applaud you for brushing that off, though. Five minutes later she was out of sight, out of mind, and out of pocket (and into yours).


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

At least she can’t give u negative ratings plus she already tipped


----------



## johnx (Jul 29, 2017)

Seamus said:


> Last night I get a GH offer that was a lot of money for what looked like a pretty short drop off. Usually on GH that means it's either a big tipper or the order is way late. In my market so many GH orders are so late drivers wouldn't take them. I don't care if the money is right but now you can't tell because they stopped posting the original pick up time! LOL, thanks GH.
> 
> Big tip or very late? Guess which one! :roflmao: It's a no contact delivery request but as I'm bending down to leave the order "Karen" comes flying out the door ready to give it to me. She starts screaming at me about the food being late.
> 
> ...


hope you got a tip for that gracious and generous offer of yours, Senor Grubhubber


----------



## GIGorJOB (Feb 29, 2020)

Should probably sign up as a diner and actually use the service once in a while myself to know for sure but find it hard to imagine GH isn't giving them enough info and updates to know that this really isn't the driver's fault. Think there are some who use the service but do not realize the basics of how it works and that there is no guarantee your order will get filled or delivered. Don't know for sure or of it varies but I was under the impression that our pick up times are not what the customer sees, read they get an estimated range that changes depending on driver and restaurant timing.

Pretty sure most drivers update the customer if there are hold ups along the way such as traffic or issues with the order at the restaurant. Not that it is excusable either way but if you don't see your driver parked for an overly extended period of time especially after pick up or clearly heading in the wrong direction or opposite part of town (on another delivery or not), how does one decide to behave that way?


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Well played!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

"I am sorry, Mademoiselle, I must be at the incorrect address; this order says 'Suzanne', not 'Karen'."


----------



## EM1 (Apr 28, 2019)

More Karens and Chads. Probably from chemtrail fallout and global warming her brain


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

GIGorJOB said:


> Should probably sign up as a diner and actually use the service once in a while myself to know for sure but find it hard to imagine GH isn't giving them enough info and updates to know that this really isn't the driver's fault. Think there are some who use the service but do not realize the basics of how it works and that there is no guarantee your order will get filled or delivered. Don't know for sure or of it varies but I was under the impression that our pick up times are not what the customer sees, read they get an estimated range that changes depending on driver and restaurant timing.
> 
> Pretty sure most drivers update the customer if there are hold ups along the way such as traffic or issues with the order at the restaurant. Not that it is excusable either way but if you don't see your driver parked for an overly extended period of time especially after pick up or clearly heading in the wrong direction or opposite part of town (on another delivery or not), how does one decide to behave that way?


Some people just suck and there isn't any logic to it. I have used DD and GH as a customer so I'm familiar with it. If she was paying attention to the app she had to know she got bounced around different drivers or none assigned and her delivery estimated time kept going up. She also had to know I arrived at the restaurant and she got her order 10 minutes after I left. If she followed the app she would know I wasn't the reason her order was 1 hour and 15 minutes late. There isn't any logic except the driver is the easy target to unload their frustration.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

As dash cams are essential for rideshare I believe it may be time to make body cams essential for delivery jobs.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

I had an order that was an hour late. It was a pizza. I showed up at the pizza joint and the lady said 'its been sitting over an hour'. I showed her my ETA for pick was still two minutes away... I was early as far as I care. She started to ask me questions I simply said 'I only know whats on this screen, call support'. 

3 mile drive to drop off. Explained to customer that I just got the order 20 minutes ago. They seemed to not care.

My default response to anything GH related is 'I only know what the app says'. Then they say something, IDK, I don't really listen. Then they get one of my three Official IC responses:

No, you can't see my phone.
Call GH support 
I don't know, I just deliver whatever they give me.

TBH I do try and go the extra two or three feet like make sure there are straws, or whatever packets they want. Anything more than that, Homey ain't got time for your crap.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Does GH show the actual tip amount itemized after you complete the delivery?


----------



## DeadHeadDriver (Feb 7, 2020)

Funny Full Circle: SBA service reps have effectively given me OP's version of "Free Next Order" run-around for last 45 days. Karma. 😄


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Although, I'm due for a mani, pedi.

Throw in a massage.


----------



## 33101sundevil (Jul 14, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> Although, I'm due for a mani, pedi.
> Throw in a massage.


You're certainly not without ambition &#128077;


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

I admire your restraint @Seamus! You're a better man than I am.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Alltel77 said:


> Does GH show the actual tip amount itemized after you complete the delivery?


Yes. You get the total payout up front and the breakdown after.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Yes. You get the total payout up front and the breakdown after.


Ya'll jinxed me. What was the tip amount? I am not on GH, still on the wait list. I had a similar issue tonight on DD the customer actually called me while I was waiting in the parking lot of the restaurant. I've delivered to her before, same ping as usual huge order $7.50 (might be more) , I already knew it was going to be a $30 plus delivery for 3 miles. The restaurant I was picking up from has delicious food but they are slow ASF. I explained on the phone DD has pick up times and the restaurants get annoyed if we arrive too early. So I am guessing since the order was so large 28 items $130 of food , it kept cycling thru drivers. She wasn't rude on the phone at all. It was a leave at door order, so I guess I'll find out in a day or two if she's passive aggressive.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Seamus said:


> "Karen" comes flying out the door ready to give it to me. She starts screaming at me about the food being late.


divas always be screaming first, _maybe_ reasoning will hit later.

acts like it's the end of the world &#128586;&#128067;&#127995;&#128586;


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Alltel77 said:


> Ya'll jinxed me. What was the tip amount? I am not on GH, still on the wait list. I had a similar issue tonight on DD the customer actually called me while I was waiting in the parking lot of the restaurant. I've delivered to her before, same ping as usual huge order $7.50 (might be more) , I already knew it was going to be a $30 plus delivery for 3 miles. The restaurant I was picking up from has delicious food but they are slow ASF. I explained on the phone DD has pick up times and the restaurants get annoyed if we arrive too early. So I am guessing since the order was so large 28 items $130 of food , it kept cycling thru drivers.


Out of the $18 I got for that the tip was $5. The rest was hazardous duty pay because the order was so late! :roflmao:

Because GH limits the amount of drivers and the territory is so large they are much more prone to late orders than DD or UE. On DD most orders are on time but if it's late it's 10 to 15 minutes late. GH orders can commonly be 45+ late. Once I delivered an order that was 2 hours late. The good thing is that GH has no driver rating or nasty feedback mechanisms so as long as you don't mind delivering to annoyed customers your good.

GH also used to give you the original pick up eta but drivers would get an offer and see it was already 45 minutes late and wanted no part of it. Now, they hide that.:thumbup: Personally IDGF as long as the money is right.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Seamus said:


> Last night I get a GH offer that was a lot of money for what looked like a pretty short drop off. Usually on GH that means it's either a big tipper or the order is way late. In my market so many GH orders are so late drivers wouldn't take them. I don't care if the money is right but now you can't tell because they stopped posting the original pick up time! LOL, thanks GH.
> 
> Big tip or very late? Guess which one! :roflmao: It's a no contact delivery request but as I'm bending down to leave the order "Karen" comes flying out the door ready to give it to me. She starts screaming at me about the food being late.
> 
> ...


SEE IF YOU CAN EGG THEM ON TO A HEART ATTACK NEXT TIME !

( IF NO ONE LOOKED OUT THEIR DOORS TO SEE WHAT WAS GOING ON . . .THIS BEHAVIOR IS NORMAL FOR HER)


----------

